# Compilerfehler Hardened Kernel 4.1.7

## alexander_ro

Hi, Mädels, Jungs ...  :Smile: 

ich versuche gerade ein Gentoo unter KVM zu installieren und bin jetzt leider beim Kernel kompilieren auf einen Fehler gestoßen. Da ich die Meldungen nicht aus dem VM Fenter kopieren konnte habe ich die Meldung unten als Beispiel abgeschrieben.

```

Documentation/vDSO/parse_vdso.o: In function 'elf_hash'

parse_vdso.c:(.text+0xa4): undefined reference to '__stack_chk_fail'

```

Grüße

Alexander

----------

## alexander_ro

Das hängt scheinbar mit dem genkernel zusammen. Wenn ich die Kernel konfiguration mit make menuconfig mache dann läßt sich das Problemlos übersetzen. Die beiden erstellten .config Dateien sind aber sehr unterschiedlich. Daher kann ich nicht genau sagen woran es gelegen hat. Vielleicht macht es genkernel auch Probleme wenn das Installationsimage mit KVM gebootet wurde. Wenn ich ein Gentoo Hardened System bauen will kann ich dafür auch die gentoo-sources oder die Orginale von kernel.org benutzen oder müssen es die gentoo-hardened sein?

----------

## toralf

Du kannst unter einem hardened Gentoo jeden Kernel booten, der das mitmacht  :Wink:  - also nicht nur die hardened sources, sondern auch vanilla-sources oder ein selbst git "git clone .... git archive) erstellten Kernel, kein Thema.

Empfiehglt sihc manchmal sogar für das Debugging.

Volle "hardened" Funktionalität gibt's natürlich nur mit dem Original.

----------

## mv

Wenn Du genkernel benutzt, aktiviert das möglicherweise ccache. Dieser wiederum macht Ärger, weil die hardened-sources ein spezielles Compilermodul einbauen, von dem ccache u.U. nichts mitbekommt.

----------

## alexander_ro

Danke für die Infos.

@toralf: Dann benutze ich mal den hardened Kernel jetzt geht er ja. Jetzt gibt es ja auch die Version 4.3.3 die war zuletzt noch Maskiert ich probiere die auch mal aus.

@mv: Das mit dem ccache klingt einleuchtend das muss ich mir nochmal ansehen.

----------

## mv

Bei Kerneln würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen immer Testing benutzen.

----------

## alexander_ro

Warum das? Ich dachte die stable sind die sichereren.

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Warum das? Ich dachte die stable sind die sichereren.

 

Jeder neue Kernel enthält neue Bugfixes. Niemand kann zuverlässig sagen, welche davon sicherheisrelvant sein könnten.

----------

## ulenrich

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *alexander_ro wrote:*   Warum das? Ich dachte die stable sind die sichereren. 
> 
> Jeder neue Kernel enthält neue Bugfixes. Niemand kann zuverlässig sagen, welche davon sicherheisrelvant sein könnten.

 

Auf der sicheren Seite müsste man sein, wenn man den letzten Kernel der stabilen Reihe nimmt. Der letzte stabile kernel war:

gentoo-sources-4.1.12

Apropos: Aber eigentlich müsste doch jetzt aus Sicherheitsgründen

gentoo-sources-4.1.15-r1

doch ganz schnell stabilisiert werden? Oder?

----------

